

Liu Xiaobo: I Have No Enemies - alexwestholm
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/10/131970677/liu-xiaobo-i-have-no-enemies

======
dminor
This paragraph is particularly moving:

"If I may be permitted to say so, the most fortunate experience of these past
twenty years has been the selfless love I have received from my wife, Liu Xia.
She could not be present as an observer in court today, but I still want to
say to you, my dear, that I firmly believe your love for me will remain the
same as it has always been. Throughout all these years that I have lived
without freedom, our love was full of bitterness imposed by outside
circumstances, but as I savor its aftertaste, it remains boundless. I am
serving my sentence in a tangible prison, while you wait in the intangible
prison of the heart. Your love is the sunlight that leaps over high walls and
penetrates the iron bars of my prison window, stroking every inch of my skin,
warming every cell of my body, allowing me to always keep peace, openness, and
brightness in my heart, and filling every minute of my time in prison with
meaning. My love for you, on the other hand, is so full of remorse and regret
that it at times makes me stagger under its weight. I am an insensate stone in
the wilderness, whipped by fierce wind and torrential rain, so cold that no
one dares touch me. But my love is solid and sharp, capable of piercing
through any obstacle. Even if I were crushed into powder, I would still use my
ashes to embrace you."

------
vamsee
Interesting, though I did get the distinct impression that I'm reading at
least a bit of propaganda in there, especially with respect to Mr. Xiaobo's
treatment in prison. Is there anyway to know if this court statement itself
wasn't pre-edited by the powers that be?

~~~
felipe
You need to put that into context: He went through the Cultural Revolution.
The fact that he is treated with respect and according to the rule of law is
indeed something to celebrate, compared to what happened before.

Also, his key point is "blame the system, not the people".

------
sitmack
The man has a heart of stone, soft loving stone.

